# Pre para microfono usando phono.



## luis alfredo hernandez (Sep 8, 2011)

Amigos del foro, puedo copiar esos excelentes preamplificadores para phono de amplificadores de marca para usarlos como pre para guitarra?
lo digo por esos excelentes diseños con jfets como los de sansui.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

No porque no son lineales, copia la parte de pre de micròfono, por otro lado hay una amplia varideda de impedancias, en cambio para phono magnètica estaba especificada una impedancia de 47K, y la tensiòn de etso variaba poco de una marca a otro, situaciòn muy diferente a lo que ocurre con los micròfonos


Sabiendo la señal de salida del MiC y la sensibilidad de la etapa siguinte un simple amplificacor no inversor y listo

Para que entidas un poco màs busca ecualizaciòn RIIA y entenderas porque no te sirve


----------



## capitanp (Sep 8, 2011)

Como dice @pandacba La entrada de phono no sirve para mic y es RIAA eq


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2011)

Acá hay algo que con un poquito de laburo podría servir: 

http://sound.whsites.net/project80.htm


----------



## luis alfredo hernandez (Sep 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias muchachos por sacarme de la duda, viendo esos circuitos tan buenos de sansui, denon etc, provoca construirlos y aprovecharlos.
Es una lástima...


----------



## pandacba (Sep 12, 2011)

Ojo ellos no difieren de la construcciòn clásica, porque no subis aquellos esquema en los que te has fijado asi te explico que podes hacer

Te explico algo que tal vez no sabes,  una entrada RIIA en cualquier equipo es apenas una partecita muy pequeña del todo y que solo interviene cuando se utiliza un turntable con cápsula magnética, en las demás situaciones no.

Un pre es mucho más que esa parte, incluso para hacer un previo para guitarra, es apenas una partecita del todo, y a estas alturas utilzando AO de buena calidadad no hay misterios para construir un pre de un muy buen desempeño.

Por otro lado, la sensibilidad del pre de Phono magnética esta preparado para amplificar desde unos pocos mV mientras que la guitarra te entrega  señales que rondan los 150mV y más con lo cual ya no te serviria.

Para llevar a cabo un buen pre debo conocer el nivel de salida de las pastillas o mic de guitarra, la sensibilidad del amplificador al cual lo quiero acoplar, en base a eso se trabaja y el resultado será óptimo


----------

